# question



## jEEb (Oct 26, 2002)

how do u make those moving signatures kivan ? they look cool.


----------



## MasterOfTehRom (Oct 26, 2002)

Ya no kidding!  I need some kind of cool graphic sig, even though I like the text one I got now.   I was thinking something deep green outlined in a glowing blue flame, I dunno, just throwing around ideas.
BTW if you dont understand my sig,  you can e-mail me at [email protected] and I can prob. send you the mp3 of that SNL_celebjepardy(sp?) episode.  They're freaking hilarious, I have about 4-5 of them in mp3 format and this guy I know online has them in avi format .. workin on gettin those


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

i think he made that with flash


----------

